
Lenovo Readies New ThinkBook Family of Laptops - awiesenhofer
https://www.anandtech.com/show/14296/lenovo-readies-thinkbook-laptops
======
gaspoweredcat
lack of trackpoint disturbs me, looks like it should fit into the ideapad side
of things rather than the Think side

